# Nec 406.8(c)



## chris kennedy (Sep 24, 2015)

I have a receptacle outlet installed outside a tub that is 406.8© compliant. This is for a TV. Inspector is telling me it needs to be 3' from the edge of tub. Any codes I'm missing here requiring a rec for a TV to be at that distance?

This is in an inside bath BTW.

Thanks


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Sep 24, 2015)

Perhaps the inspector may be confused with article 410.10(D) parts of a cord connected luminaire, but receptacles would still be permitted immediately outside the tub/shower area.


----------



## north star (Sep 24, 2015)

*+ $ +*

Politely ask the Inspector to please provide you with the NEC Article

in question, or that you have violated.......See what they come back

with !

*+ $ +*


----------



## steveray (Sep 24, 2015)

Hot tub?.......


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Oct 15, 2015)

406.8© appears to allow it at the edge but not inside the tub foot print. Must be a new code?

steveray,

Hot tub!...hot tub!.. is't that Eddie Murphy's line when doing his James Brown impersonation?


----------



## cda (Oct 15, 2015)

Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> 406.8© appears to allow it at the edge but not inside the tub foot print. Must be a new code?steveray,
> 
> Hot tub!...hot tub!.. is't that Eddie Murphy's line when doing his James Brown impersonation?


ON SNL?

in the movie::: “When I was growing up, if we wanted a Jacuzzi, we had to fart in the tub.”


----------



## Span (Oct 25, 2015)

2011 NEC 406.9.C and 2012 IRC E4002.11 states receptacles shall not be installed within or directly over a bathtub or shower stall.

Maybe the inspector is using E4003.11 luminaries shall not have any parts located with a zone measured 3' horizontally & 8' vertically from the TOP of BATHTUB RIM or shower stall threshold.


----------



## mark handler (Oct 25, 2015)

BUT IS A BATHROOM A "Damp location"?

If there is a shower in the space, even though outside the "Tub area" could be a "Damp location"


----------



## ICE (Oct 25, 2015)

California Electrical Code:

Location, Damp. Locations protected from weather and

not subject to saturation with water or other liquids but

subject to moderate degrees of moisture. Examples of

such locations include partially protected locations under

canopies, marquees, roofed open porches, and like

locations, and interior locations subject to moderate

degrees of moisture, such as some basements, some barns,

and some cold-storage warehouses.


----------



## mark handler (Oct 25, 2015)

"....moderate degrees of moisture..."

Some bathrooms with showers... when people do not use a window or fan.


----------



## ICE (Oct 25, 2015)

mark handler said:
			
		

> "....moderate degrees of moisture..." Some bathrooms with showers... when people do not use a window or fan.


I wonder if that's the reason that overcurrent devices are not allowed in a bathroom.  Or is it because there might be a locked door when somebody needs immediate access to a circuit breaker at the same time that somebody needs immediate access to a toilet?


----------



## mark handler (Oct 25, 2015)

ICE said:
			
		

> I wonder if that's the reason that overcurrent devices are not allowed in a bathroom.  Or is it because there might be a locked door when somebody needs immediate access to a circuit breaker at the same time that somebody needs immediate access to a toilet?


Or  both ?


----------

